# Not an expat but a local



## Jay L (Jul 13, 2014)

Hi. This is my first post. I'm not an expat. I am a local of Metro Manila. Since i bumped into this site and found some helpful link, i decided to join in order to help/guide expats (on my capacity). I'm a frequent traveller. I was once touched when a complete stranger approached me while i'm reading a map in a NYC train station asking if he can help me. If only people will try to help even in small things, then life in this world will be lighter.


----------



## Fort878 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Helping Expats*



Jay L said:


> Hi. This is my first post. I'm not an expat. I am a local of Metro Manila. Since i bumped into this site and found some helpful link, i decided to join in order to help/guide expats (on my capacity). I'm a frequent traveller. I was once touched when a complete stranger approached me while i'm reading a map in a NYC train station asking if he can help me. If only people will try to help even in small things, then life in this world will be lighter.


Yes, I like this PhilExpat forum because the contributors go out of their way to help strangers, give practical and sound advise. The moderators keep the posts/threads clean and respectful. It is sometimes becomes a dumping ground for their frustrations about non-sensical, inefficient, ineffective Filipino practices. As a frequent traveler like you, I have experienced many different countries, customs and people...this really helps keep things in perspective. Another priceless experience for me is my complete immersion in Canadian way of thinking and way of life. It was very challenging in the first 10 years but I persevered knowing that I had to change my old ways to achieve the level of success or relationships I wanted. 

As I plan my retirement there, I have to re-learn some Filipino ways so I can communicate well and get things done! I am hoping that I can teach my young nieces and nephews different points of view, different ways of thinking/living by example. I also would like to "give back" in other ways when I finally retire there.


----------

